# Not even an almost Cub Cadet...



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

This is both a "crying" and a "looking for help in all the wrong places" thread.
I bought a new Cub in 2004. That being said, I've had nothing but one problem after another with it... remember when they actually made a good piece of equipment?

The latest issue is power. Going down hill there is good, coming back up there is barely, and most of the time none. Seems when I'm on level ground all is well, relatively anyway as I don't expect much from the little tractor these days. It will start into the hill okay, but once that load hits the mower will actually slow till it stops, until I throttle up all the way, and then it moves very slowly... after a few feet, it slows back down to nothing until it stops again (even at full throttle). It is as if it has a pulse, because after 30-45 seconds it will start moving again.

I'm too old for this nonsense! Anyone have any ideas? It's a Cub Cadet 1042 w/an 18 HP and hydrostatic drive.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

MTD Products, Inc., of Cleveland, Ohio, purchased the Cub Cadet brand from International Harvester in 1981. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cub_Cadet


Brands Owned

Bolens website
Columbia website
Cub Cadet website 
Cub Cadet Commercial
Cub Cadet Yanmar (joint with Yanmar) website
Farm King
GardenWay
Gold Series
Gutbrod website 
Gutbrod-Kehrer
Lawnflite
Mastercut
Mow Master 
Mow Master Mastercut
MTD website 
MTD Black Edition
MTD Gold website
MTD Mowmaster
MTD Platinum Pro
MTD Platinum SD
MTD Pro website
MTD Super
MTD Taral
MTD Tradesman
MTD Turbomax
MTD 2000 Elite
Novotrac
Rasentrac
Ryobi (sold at Costco)) website
Troy-Bilt website
Ventzki
Ventzki MTD
White Outdoor website
Yard Machines website
Yard-Man website 
Yard-Man Elite
Yard-Man Select
YardWorks


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I've not worked on a Cub but a hydrostatic really shouldn't loose any power. If its a belt drive, it could be slipping or even come off of the drive pulley, which could allow some pull on downhill or even level ground but loose considerable or nearly all on uphill grade. The hydrostatic or crowd, drives I've dealt with were all direct drives where there is zero loss of power. best wishes, ray


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Did it always have this problem since it was new or has the problem started recently? If it is recent, I'd agree with Ray that it could be a slipping drive belt especially if the engine is at full RPMs and the mower doesn't even move.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

If the fluid level correct in the hydrostatic drive? Filter clean if it has one?

Low fluid level starving the pump on the up hill side is what I would guess.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

To make sure I'm clear, it's slowing down travel speed, but the engine is not slowing down? Sorta like it's not getting the power to the wheels? 

First things first, are you sure the tires aren't spinning? If you've got them well aired up, they will spin very easily, like when going up hill.

Next would be the oil level in the hydrostat unit. They can leak and get low, then the unit won't work well. Make sure it's full.

Then check the belt between the engine and the hydrostat. If it's loose, it slips, and then power doesn't get to the hydrostat, and the unit doesn't go up hills.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Memory might be failing but didnt a private investment group buy Cub name from IHC, making it independent for a while, then MTD bought it from them?

They lost me back when they stopped making them with the cast iron manual shift gear driven transaxle.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like belt also, BUT if its new, Id have somebody from the place I bought it from come out and see it mow, or Id be telling them to come pick it up, as I wasnt going to pay for it. That being said, Ive got an OLD cub, and its got power, but it dfosent have weight for the rear wheels, I dont know how many times ive had to lean to the right and bounce up and down to get the wheel some extra traction. Dont understand. Youd think the left would spin more than the right. Have the cast wheels on both sides. If I coulda seen a B AC when I saw this Cub, I wouldnt be able to talk about Cubs, as I wouldnt have had one.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> Memory might be failing but didnt a private investment group buy Cub name from IHC, making it independent for a while, then MTD bought it from them?


HJ, not sure if the name Cub and Cub Cadet were both purchased but you are right I believe that there was in interim company before MTD acquired Cub Cadet. From what I find International Tractor ceased production of them in 1979.


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

foxtrapper said:


> To make sure I'm clear, it's slowing down travel speed, but the engine is not slowing down? Sorta like it's not getting the power to the wheels?
> 
> Next would be the oil level in the hydrostat unit. They can leak and get low, then the unit won't work well. Make sure it's full.
> 
> Then check the belt between the engine and the hydrostat. If it's loose, it slips, and then power doesn't get to the hydrostat, and the unit doesn't go up hills.


No, the wheels are not spinning... and the engine seems to "lose" the load and race, like the drive stopped feeding/driving the wheels. As for checking the oil, I cannot find any way to do this.. unless I need to remove the rearend t find the filling port. Any other ideas? I appreciate the input regardless.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

I went looking at the owners manual, it appears to be a sealed hydrostat, with no owner accessable dipstick for checking fluid level. Ah well. Truthfully, it it's not screaming, it's likely just fine on oil level. 

The drive belt between the engine and the hydrostat unit is the most likely culprit. Loose, worn down, glazed, wrong size, oil soaked, etc. And quite possibly a combination of several of those.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I am really amazed at what I just found----the hydrostatic transmission is sealed at the factory and the fluid level cannot be checked.

http://foxyurl.com/QXc You may download owner's manual if you wish to.

I haven't anything else I can offer so after 6 years it may be time for a service visit with a proper dealer.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I am really amazed at what I just found----the hydrostatic transmission is sealed at the factory and the fluid level cannot be checked.


It is indeed a brave new world. Why would anybody ever buy something you couldnt check fluid level without drilling your own hole???? Course I suppose your average suburbanite never checks fluid level anyways.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> HJ, not sure if the name Cub and Cub Cadet were both purchased but you are right I believe that there was in interim company before MTD acquired Cub Cadet. From what I find International Tractor ceased production of them in 1979.


I meant Cub Cadet. I think real Cub line ended in '69 and the ones sold in 70s were just big Cub Cadet??? They looked like Cub Cadet anyway, not like the old Cub or Cub Lo-boy. Anyway the Cub name wasnt used after 1979.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I have about the same Cub in the 46in model. Haven't had your issue but I agree that the culprit is most likely the drive belt from the engine to the hydro unit (located on top of the rear axle). Probably glazed/oil soaked. I haven't looked for a tensioner but one easy trick you can try would be with the engine idling, spray the belt down with "belt dressing" or hairspray if you don't have belt dressing (I've also had success using aerosol glue as a belt dressing), let it idle for a minute or two and then try your favorite hill. Easiest access point would be the fender well on the right rear side. Note: if you are using either belt dressing or spray glue, cut you some cardboard pieces to minimize overspray. Overspray will collect a ton of dirt/dust that is a pain to wash off. Not necessary with hairspray as the first good hose down will remove it.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

> Course I suppose your average suburbanite never checks fluid level anyways.


 I asked about this in my search for a garden tractor and was told the Tuff Torque hydrostatic transmissions all say you dont need to ever check the fluid or change it because they figure most suburbanites wouldnt do it anyway; but its not hard to do and it should be done if you expect to keep it more than 3 or 4 years. 

I was looking for a heavier duty K66 hydrostatic which would have required buying a Craftsman GT 500 or JD X500 and the money was just too outrageous so I am still looking for something way used but taken care of.


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Okay, it is still isn't even close to an "almost Cub Cadet" but you guys hit the nail on the head! The belt was new (last fall) so I just couldn't get my head around the 'belt slipping' scenario. I use this mower year 'round as I don't get around very well these days and use it to haul trash to the road weekly. 

But that was the problem. The boy that sold me the belt gave me one for a car, not an Ag belt, so although it was the same length, it wasn't the same width and was only partially turning the transmission w/o the load.

Thanks guys... you did good.


----------

